# Inter - Lazio 1-3



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2013)

Mercoledì 8 maggio alle ore 20:45.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2013)

Povera Inter, tutte partite facilissime da qui alla fine.
Almeno l'ottavo/nono posto dovrebbero mantenerlo 
Chi se scansa questa volta?
Direi che non di dovrà fare molta fatica per capirlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Maggio 2013)

Ieri sera non ha fatto malissimo, magari in casa con il pubblico fanno meglio, io veramente non posso immagina un altra sconfitta dai non ci credo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2013)

forza Lazio!


----------



## juventino (6 Maggio 2013)

La Lazio sembra essere tornata a vincere proprio per venire a batterli a San Siro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2013)

La lazie ???? Hahaha oddio ne perdono un altra


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2013)

Klose ne metterà altre 2


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2013)

Probabilmente continueranno con la loro striscia negativa. Puahahah!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (7 Maggio 2013)

pareggiano dai

mi fanno quasi pena, pensa te come sono ridotti, mai ho provato pena per loro, nemmeno nelle stagioni di Lucescu, Tardelli, Zaccheroni e Gasperini 

credo però che così male non siano mai andati, la volta che si son salvati per miracolo hanno vinto comunque una coppa UEFA e avevano fior di giocatori...qui hanno perso tutti gli obiettivi malamente, non hanno uno straccio di gioco e sono pieni di pippe che non giocherebbero nemmeno in Lega Pro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Stavolta si scansano loro.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

STRAMACCIONI: "Con la Lazio dobbiamo giocare alla morte e vincere con rabbia" "Non molleremo di un centimetro fino alla fine"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Forza Lazio.


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Klose fai il tuo dovere


----------



## Canonista (8 Maggio 2013)

2-0 Lazio e tutti a casa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

Klose puniscili!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Tripletta di Klose....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

datemi Kovacic


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

Sto kovacic e' nabbestia

- - - Aggiornato - - -

AHAHAHAH


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

goooooooooooo ma che gooollllllllllll ahahahahhahaha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

ma che cacchio ha fatto Handanovic


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Ahauaahhauauaau grandi grandiii, in 3 cappellata unica, Ranocchia bomber la mette dentro.


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

Ehhh ranocchia nuovo nesta ROTFL. Bonera in confronto pare baresi.

Ma che ***** ha sbagliato candreva??????
Strama bene bene..


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Ma noooo Candreva, sarebbe stata la mazzata finale.


----------



## Nivre (8 Maggio 2013)

Muoiooooo


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Praticamente un difensore si ostacola con Handanovic in uscita e Ranocchia senza fare nulla se la mette dentro con una tranquillità davvero impressionante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

Ranocchia è il capocannoniere dell'inter


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Si è rotto Quasi magia, dentro Benassi, altro fortissimo primavera dell'inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

1-1 Alvarez


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Non sa neanche lui come l'ha presa quella palla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

te pareva eh


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

Marchetti 5 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

Beh la Lazio se mangiato l'impossibile per il 0-2 ehhh ma il gemellaccio


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

rickyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

ahahhahahah Alvarez muahahhaahhahhha


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Alvarez ahahahahaha a porta vuota


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2013)

Chi è lo scarso dell'inter che ha sbagliato praticamente a porta vuota?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

Alvarez ahah


----------



## Nivre (8 Maggio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Chi è lo scarso dell'inter che ha sbagliato praticamente a porta vuota?



Kakà


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2013)

Ritmi a dir poco penosi... e pensare che ci si ferma ogni 4 minuti perchè qualcuno si fa male. Alvarez si riconferma di una scarsità quasi unica, idem dall'altra parte Ledesma che è una piaga per la Lazio. Kovacic è un giocatore interessante ma se rimane in quella squadra finirà male è sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Prendiamo Marchetti....


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

loool rigore contro l'inter


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Rigore!?!?


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

strama bene bene...

ahah sto ranocchia e' un CESSO incredibile


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2013)

rigore contro e forse espulsione


ma nn era espulsione??? per me lo era


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

gooooooooooooool 2-1 Hernanes


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Più netto della parola netto stessa.


----------



## Nivre (8 Maggio 2013)

Il Profeta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

ma neanche giallo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

Handanovic non ne para piu uno di rigori da quando è all'inter


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Il bello è che non ci credono, ma la palla dove l'avrebbe presa Ranocchia? cioè l'ha falciato alla grande e poi protestano, non glielo volevano neanche dare infatti ci hanno pensato su un attimo, povera indeee!


----------



## 2515 (8 Maggio 2013)

anche corno e Beccalossi dicono che è rigore netto e pure che ha sbagliato l'arbitro, perché quello è rosso diretto, ultimo uomo davanti alla porta.


----------



## Dexter (8 Maggio 2013)

per me floccari s'è buttato,ma se dai rigore devi dare anche rosso diretto perchè è occasione da gol...bah.


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

con quella di stasera si prospetta la 15a sconfitta in campionato, non accade dal 46/47


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Amala.


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> con quella di stasera si prospetta la 15a sconfitta in campionato, non accade dal 46/47



L'inter ha Tommaso Rocchi, possono ribaltarla tranquillamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Ed hanno ancora il Genoa che lotta per salvarsi e l'Udinese che vuole l'Europa, potrebbero arrivare a 17 sconfitte, probabilmente 16.


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me il ratto quest'estate mette un cinquantone


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Maggio 2013)

Quante ne hanno perse nelle ultime 10?
7/8?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2013)

8 su 10


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Che scarso 'sto Pasa


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

Mo i rigori glieli danno ad ogni partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2013)

alvareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2013)

Ahahahhahaha ma sono davvero degli sfigati!


----------



## Nivre (8 Maggio 2013)

Kaka


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Aahahuahahauahahaha ancoraaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

ahahaahahahaahhaahah Alvarez ahahahahahhaha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

Alvarez fenomeno


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Balotelli sa tirare o rigori.....


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Giallo?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

Gollazzo pazzesco di Onasi


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2013)

Ma che gol ha fatto??!


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Gooooooooooooooool


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Gran gol.....


----------



## Nivre (8 Maggio 2013)

Ma che gol?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Amala, stramala.


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Una tega della madonna, assurdo, stupendo, al momento giusto  
Questi rosicano ancora di più adesso!!


----------



## smallball (8 Maggio 2013)

goal straordinario


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2013)

Bene bene oh!


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2013)

Dai che se Guarin tira altre 50 volte e arriva a 100 tentativi forse un gol lo fa!! Alvarez fenomeno come ho sempre detto LOL

Onazi 1 shot 1 kill


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Meno male che l'Inter c'è


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2013)

Stramaaaaaaa bbbbbeneeee bbbbbeneeee HAHAHAGA


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Maggio 2013)

Povero Kovacic....


----------



## Elshafenomeno (8 Maggio 2013)

non godo nemmeno più, mi fanno veramente pena

cioè non c'è neanche gusto....si gode tipo se ne vincono una e quella dopo la perdono, questi le stanno perdendo tutte, è come gufare il Pescara, che gusto c'è?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non godo nemmeno più, mi fanno veramente pena
> 
> cioè non c'è neanche gusto....si gode tipo se ne vincono una e quella dopo la perdono, questi le stanno perdendo tutte, è come gufare il Pescara, che gusto c'è?




...le sconfitte dell'Inter non sono mai troppe....spero di vederli in B un giorno.


----------



## DannySa (8 Maggio 2013)

Marchetti è di un'altra categoria, pensare che s'è preso non so quanti colpi in questa partita.


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

Jonathan Ranocchia infortunati oltre ai 3/4 di rosa e a genova manchera' anche jesus


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

finita ahahhhahaha le pere prese da tutti ahahahahhaha manco in EL vanno aahhah beneee benee ohhhhh


----------



## Nivre (8 Maggio 2013)

QUESTA inter, amala, SEMPRE.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Bene bene...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...le sconfitte dell'Inter non sono mai troppe....spero di vederli in B un giorno.



mamma mia solo l'inter mi fa ridere cosi ahahahha dopo 15 anni non vanno in Europa ahahaha occhio che arrivano Sanchez e Fabregas e fenomeni vari il prossimo anno stanno tornando


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

ma che dici hanno preso quel top player di andreolli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

peccato che non ha vinto il Catania, così li superava


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...le sconfitte dell'Inter non sono mai troppe....spero di vederli in B un giorno.



Se non si rinforzano per il prossimo anno e il rendimento resta questo.... beh


----------



## DR_1 (8 Maggio 2013)

Ricardo Gabriel _"Calcetto a 5"_ Alvarez. IDOLO.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non godo nemmeno più, mi fanno veramente pena
> 
> cioè non c'è neanche gusto....si gode tipo se ne vincono una e quella dopo la perdono, questi le stanno perdendo tutte, è come gufare il Pescara, che gusto c'è?


Ma io godo sempre, stramali.


----------



## DR_1 (8 Maggio 2013)

Chissà se Strama troverà il coraggio di lamentarsi anche oggi per quanto riguarda l'arbitraggio. C'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2013)

ma ci rendiamo conto che noi con questi qua c'abbiam fatto 1 punto su 6 ?  no comment.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2013)

Son tornati dai ... Passata morattopoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2013)

Rickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  

Comunque sto Kovacic è fantastico,è talmente forte che potrebbe esplodere perfino nell'Inter


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2013)

Momenti di puro godimento. Ma la cosa più assurda è il fatto che nonostante tutto quest'anno voi ci avete fatto appena un punto e noi addirittura ci abbiamo perso per la prima volta allo Juventus Stadium


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Momenti di puro godimento. Ma la cosa più assurda è il fatto che nonostante tutto quest'anno voi ci avete fatto appena un punto e noi addirittura ci abbiamo perso per la prima volta allo Juventus Stadium



Io...pur di vederli in queste condizioni e magari in B sono disposto a perdere anche i prossimi due derby....


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io...pur di vederli in queste condizioni e magari in B sono disposto a perdere anche i prossimi due derby....



Con me sfondi un cancello aperto, Blu 
Io sono il primo che pagherebbe oro per vederli marcire in cadetteria.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Maggio 2013)

ma le stra*******te del paccaro bonoliz continueranno ancora ?

ma il fenomenale nuovo kaka' alvarezzzzzzzz e' scivolato sul dischetto per colpa del milan ?

fatti anche tu 12 domande e poi datti 12 risposte

poromona


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (9 Maggio 2013)

La cosa più inquietante, è che in due stagioni il milan non sia riuscito a vincere una sola partita contro l'inter di stramaccioni. Assurdo!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io...pur di vederli in queste condizioni e magari in B sono disposto a perdere anche i prossimi due derby....



In B non ne sarei contento. Non potrei rinunciare al fascino del derby.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Maggio 2013)

Se rimanessero in B per sempre per me sarebbe solo una goduria!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2013)




----------

